# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > The Rumour Mill >  Restart for Corrie???

## bakedbean

Got this from Wikipedia.org

The show has come under heavy criticism as of late for "repackaging" or "recycling" ideas and storylines from its past, albeit new characters. Many people feel that the show lost its steam in the late nineties, while others dispute that it was gone far before this. This has largely been panned by critics but embraced by a few in a sense of nostalgia

In an effort to try and stay original and keep its viewers, they have often resorted to some tactics that have served to question the credibility of the show. With the 2006 departure of long time star Johnny Briggs, and the planned departure of fan favourite John Savident, some seriously doubt whether or not the show can last, especially given its poor storylines as of late.

When Coronation Street started airing five episodes a week, sometimes with various additional episodes, this further compounded that the show was trying to drag out seemingly never ending storylines over several episodes. This tactic has also been criticised for Coronation Street bosses hogging air time and keeping back potentially promising younger shows.

It has been stated on a fansite that the current producers are opting to restart the story of the Street sometime in the near future with an entire cast of new characters, with new writers, as well as reverting to a once-weekly schedule, rather than keeping the current "coming and going" format. The show is expected to have a new format similar to show seasons, given that a certain amount of episodes will be produced and aired. If they fair well, a second season will go into production, etc.

----------


## alan45

I think the fact that this was posted on Wikipedia says it all. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Richie_lecturer

That article is nonsense because the Fansite source they got it from has been infrequently updated for almost a year now, and coupled with the fact there is no info on this changeover on that site, it's probably someone's elaborate mind.  

It's probably the work of Walford Queen or someone like that.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## alan45

> That article is nonsense because the Fansite source they got it from has been infrequently updated for almost a year now, and coupled with the fact there is no info on this changeover on that site, it's probably someone's elaborate mind.  
> 
> It's probably the work of Walford Queen or someone like that.


 Yes or the tweenie mafia of Deadenders multipal (sic) posters

----------


## Babe14

Rubbish.  Firslty I believe a soap cannot be started from scratch again with new characters, it will flop before it starts. Secondly the stroylines have been good of late and lastly you sure it's Corrie that is being referred to and not Eastenders?  



> "repackaging" or "recycling" ideas and storylines from its past, albeit new characters.

----------

